# Second hand golf equipment?



## jonpaul (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi

I am still only thinking about taking up golf, as many colleagues and several friends play, but I am reluctant to splash out on a lot of equipment before deciding whether or not to take it up as a hobby. 

Is second hand equipment a good idea? Or would you suggest that I opt for a few cheap starter clubs, or just try to borrow some? I would not know what to look for in a second hand club, so would be at risk from buying a borken / faulty one. I have seen what seem like some good deals on eBay mind, but just not sure!

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with second hand equipment, especially if your not certain your gonna like golf. Borrow a set or you can rent clubs at most of the golf courses. If you get the bug like the rest of us, then you can put out for your own set. Lots of great deals on local swap shops....welcome to the wonderful world of frustration....


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 18, 2007)

"world of frustration" - is that supposed to motivate more?

Maybe I'll check the local papers first - I guess 2nd hand clubs from eBay will cost a fair bit of p&p. And I didn't realise some clubs rented clubs - a friend once went to a club where you could only play if you had your own set - I thought that it must have been some sort of normal golf culture thing. Glad to hear they are not all like that!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I havent been to many in the UK where you can rent clubs.

You can pick up a decent cheap set on ebay for the right price.

If you are not dead set on playing yet it might be better to organise a lesson with a pro, who will be able to get you set hitting balls and working on your swing. They will have a couple of clubs you can borrow.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you just starting out or have you been playing for a while.

If you are just starting out and intend to take some lessions from a pro, then i would suggest holding the full golf set back for a while. For your initial lessons, you can borrow clubs from the pro to gt your swing started. Or you may even want to buy just a single club like the 7-iron.

If you already into the game, no harm on 2nd-hand sets. The current set i am using is a used set from ebay, and i am happy with it.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The good thing about buying second hand clubs? You can buy a good used set of OEM irons for a reasonable price, and be better off than buying cheap new clubs. 
I live near a golf store that handles lots of used irons, drivers, putters etc. Everytime I am there, which is once or twice a week I see lots of good used clubs at great prices.
Buying those, if in good condition in my opinion is better than buying cheap new clubs. 
If buying on Ebay, be wary of counterfeit clubs. They are every where. I prefer to buy used clubs from the store I deal with. That way I know they are not fakes.


----------

